# Horror authors



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I know we have a recently read thread, but who are some of your favorite horror authors, and their best works?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I just picked up the new Kim Harrison book "Black Magic Sanction". I love the Rachel Morgan series. Vamps, werewolves, witches, pixies etc. What more could you want?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Spooky1 said:


> I just picked up the new Kim Harrison book "Black Magic Sanction". I love the Rachel Morgan series. Vamps, werewolves, witches, pixies etc. What more could you want?


Some time back, I started on the Jim Butcher series for the same reason. Before that, it was Laurell K. Hamilton for the same reason, until she made a kick ass character like Anita Blake, into a vampire whore, then I stopped collecting. With Butcher, my ex-wife was the one who mainly picked him up and got me into him, but like with the house and all, she got that in the divorce. 

Moving right along, I am a HUGE fan of the _Necroscope_ series by Brian Lumley. If you want _real _vampires and how they are supposed be and act (Not these whiny panty wearing fops, who boo hoo over the fact that "They didn't want to be this way" and glitter in the day time. Those aren't vampires, they're Emo kids) then this is the series for you. Some of the material would be a little intense for some readers, but true Horror isn't a safe domain.

Other authors I enjoy: Stephen King (Before he got off the booze and coke) Clive Barker, H.P. Lovecraft, Brian Keene (Have to send a shout out to my compadre' JT for that one.) Mick Farren and his Victor Renquist series (More contemporary vamps, but none of that woe is me crap, either) Robert R. McCammon, and last, but certainly not the least, Bentley Little.


----------

